# 2 lovable cats need a good home in wisconsin



## tevi (Oct 3, 2003)

Smedley is an 8 year old female calico and Bella is a 6 year old long-haired grey female. Both are very loving, social, smart and low maintenance. Oh and they LOVE to sit in your lap. They have their claws, but both use their scratching post.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tevi, I hope they find good homes. Do you have pictures?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Aww.. why do you have to give them up? Post something like this:

NAME
Age: 
Declawed:
Shots:
Spayed/Neutered:
Litter trained:
Scratching Post:
Special Needs:

And remember to tell their new homes what type of flea meds and what type of food, etc. that they are currently on! Tell them whats their favorite toys and things to... Give them a bath, trim claws and brush teeth prior to them going to new homes


----------

